# dynamat...



## altima704 (Jan 23, 2005)

on a scale of 1-10 how hard is it to install a dynamat trunk kit??


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

altima704 said:


> on a scale of 1-10 how hard is it to install a dynamat trunk kit??


1 being the easiest.

1


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

On a scale of 1-10, I'd give it a 1.5.

Using Dynamat Extreme, it's about a solid 1. Easy as hell.
Using standard Dynamat, it's about a 2, as you would be recommended to use a heat gun for best results. All depends on what you use.


----------

